# Different circulator versions?



## lifted diodes (Oct 20, 2019)

Hey, I was just looking at starting this circulator build and I’m noticing some discrepancies between my docs and my pcb. I ordered parts based on the docs and I’m wondering what the changes are and what I might find I’m missing as I go? Or if there’s an updated doc somewhere? Looks like the situation with the LED changed and I might be short a couple 1M resistors. Is there anything else? Thanks in advance!


----------



## lifted diodes (Oct 20, 2019)

I guess I might be mistaken. The LED is the only thing that changed?


----------



## Robert (Oct 20, 2019)

lifted diodes said:


> I guess I might be mistaken. The LED is the only thing that changed?



That's correct, the LFO wasn't producing enough current to drive most 2-color LEDs so the design was changed back to a standard LED.


----------



## Kelmark1 (Oct 29, 2019)

I just got done with a dual led build 
That didn’t work; the green side barely come on, would it be worth ordering another or should I invest the time troubleshooting the dual led one?

Ray





Robert said:


> That's correct, the LFO wasn't producing enough current to drive most 2-color LEDs so the design was changed back to a standard LED.


----------



## yanivt (Nov 17, 2019)

Kelmark1 said:


> I just got done with a dual led build
> That didn’t work; the green side barely come on, would it be worth ordering another or should I invest the time troubleshooting the dual led one?
> 
> Ray


Following... Same issue.


----------



## Robert (Nov 17, 2019)

A few people have reported that changing the 2-color LED for a different type improved the brightness.

You might check the specs for the lowest forward voltage drop (and current consumption) you can find.


----------

